# Buffalo Meat?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been trying Dr. Harvey's food for over a month now. The first week I used salmon. Then it was Turkey, Beef and Lamb. I've been holding off on Chicken since that's what they've been on for so darned long. I've got a great source for grain fed, hormone free meat. This week I decided to try buffalo. Usually I buy the meat that is cut up for stew. Boil it in the same water I use to steep Dr Harvey's premix in and once it's cooked, use my hand held blender to chop it up. Then add the Pre-Mix and steep it for 8 minutes. Except for the Salmon which I pan fried. Oh and I got ground Turkey that I browned. But the Buffalo only came in roasts and ground. So I got the ground and browned it and was surprised that it left as much fat as it did. *Much* less then ground beef, but more than ground turkey. I know Solid Gold has a Bison formula. Does anyone know if Buffalo is an ok protein source or too fatty for our fluffs? I of course strained off all the excess fat.

Oh just in case anyone wants to know, I did NOT remove the dried up beets and my fluffs faces have never been stained from them. In fact, I don't know if it's the food, or a combination of the food, Probiotics, Detoxing him or the Essential Fatty Acids, but Jett has always been a heavy tearer and I would really have to battle the stains. He is still a heavy tearer imo, but the staining is so much better. Some day I'll be able to have him checked by a vet opthamologist. We don't have one near hear. His new vet's interests lay in opthamology and she assures me everything is ok. But his face is always wet when he chews his Moo Stick or is running around playing. If he's quiet, his face stays dry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well since it seems no one has experience with Buffalo meat, I tested it for one week with my two. I think it must be too rich, for mine anyway. They had more poohs with the buffalo then other types of meat. But I'm still liking Dr. Harvey's food. The other day a neighbor dropped by. I had just made a big pot of it for my two, and was sitting down to a microwaved Lean Cuisine. My neighbor bends over the pot of Zoe & Jett's food to smell it and said "mmmmm....what'cha makin'?" I told her dog food. She looked at it, then noticed my Lean Cuisine on the table and just burst out laughing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Every dog is different. Some tolerate fatty foods, others have digestive upset. It is not inherently bad unless your dog has a medical condition that contraindicates fatty foods (like pancreatitis or IBD).


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on the Dr. Harvey's, I'm still planning on trying it out in our house soon.


----------

